# Substrate in the cage.



## Herplings (Oct 1, 2009)

So, I know there has been a few topics and some convo about what substrate to use and what not to.
I know there has been some talks about the astro turf I use in my Tegu's cage.

Here is why I switched and somethings to look for if you think your Tegu has eaten some substrate.
This happened to me this afternoon and I just wanted to talk about it and share it with everyone.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxFkWDxP_ko" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxFkWDxP_ko</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 1, 2009)

Have you tried Eco Earth? Its coconut fiber bedding, and is completely digestible and will not impact them. Eco earth can be used on hatchling geckos, and tortoises, both of which are very small and delicate, and even if ingested, it can be passed without harm.

I have been watching Cleo closely for any signs of Cyprus munching, and so far, nothing. If she does develop a problem with it, I will switch to Eco. I have a website where they sell it in pretty large quantities for cheap.

I also want to point out that you feed in the cage, which heightens the risk of them eating the bedding. With someone that does bin feeding, there is a much lower chance of them ingesting any.

Glad your Gu is feeling better.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2009)

_


Meg90 said:



I have a website where they sell it in pretty large quantities for cheap.

Click to expand...

_
_I use Eco Earth,... :shock: which website sells it in bulk for cheap? I just bought 2, 3 brick packs for $8.99 is it cheaper than that or are there more bricks?_


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 1, 2009)

Three pack of bricks for 3.99$ <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petmountain.com/product/reptile-bedding/510332/zoo-med-eco-earth-3-pack.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.petmountain.com/product/rept ... -pack.html</a><!-- m -->

I LOVE this site!


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 1, 2009)

im curious too.. i use eco earth as well. i just baked it all and got the tank nice and clean.. my gu loves the stuff
robert


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice video man, shows some of the new guys things to look out for and gives them options, going back to another topic from the previous thread you spoke about, that's usually one of the main reasons alot of us choose to feed in a seperate enclosure, just to add to the info in your video, feeding in a seperate bin will drastically reduce the chance of getting impacted. If anyone chooses to feed within your set enclsoure, make sure like stated in the video you watch for any health/ mood changes cause it can lead to future problems, and also as mentioned above, you might wanna use soemthing like Eco earth incase anything gets taken in while feeding.


----------



## Terry (Oct 1, 2009)

In my cage I have about 8 inches of top soil and play sand mixed with about 4-6 inches of cypress mulch on top in spots. I feed my tegu with tong's for insect's and I have a nice dish for it's veggies and fruits. I feel with feeding with the thing's I do and keeping her nice and feed all the time she won't eat her subtrate. And feeding with tong's she doesn't ever bit the ground.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2009)

_ :shock: Awww,.....diggity! :mrgreen: , good looking out Meg90 :app . I have more babies coming, I need to stock up. _


----------



## Herplings (Oct 1, 2009)

I used that stuff for my Pac-Man(Ornate Horned) Frog. I like it. 
I will pick some up and try it for the Tegu as soon as her new cage is finished. That, or I might go back to some kind of dirt. I don't see myself going back to solid wood bedding thou, to be honest.

Feeding Samson in a bin would be easy, as long as I was feeding insects and whole prey items. IE. Rats.
But, Samson picks at mixed foods like a bird. I would have to leave him in the feeding box all day. Just not practical.
That is how I am sure he ingested the piece of wood. Probably walked over his food bowl and dragged in wood and then later on in the day ate.
Maybe he will develop a taste for mix/prepared foods, maybe not. Either way its not a problem. They don't shop at Wal-Mart in the wild. :shock: 

At the moment he is eating dusted insects and rats. lol Good think I buy them 200 pounds at a time.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah---check out the rest of petmoutain. ALL their stuff is like 1/2 the price of other websites--I don't know how they do it, but I am glad they do!

here's my two cents for this topic. Posted it as a video response, so people see both sides.  <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCMxZmK5Nk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCMxZmK5Nk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey so i bought a boat load of cypress mulch from this local reptile shop, and i've been reading about treating the substrate. I just wanted to see what you guys thought of about provent-a-mite. and do you have any other suggestions on different spray? I think however i have too much cypress mulch to want to use my tiny a$$ oven to clean it. Thanks for your help everyone! I'm so excited to join the ranks, and get my first little gu! 

-jmwgibson56


----------

